# Shoni is Home!



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi everyone! We arrived safely in Mtn. Home, Id and Shoni and his lovely birth family and breeders did also. It was definetly love at first sight! :wub: The beautiful little darling gave me generous kisses even though he had been riding in a car for 5 hrs. I can't believe how easy he is with everything. No shaking for sign of fear. He loves everything and plays and plays. He is a cuddler too, and kissie kissie all the time. :wub: We didn't get much sleep however, mostly because I woke up every time he moved. He does cry when he is penned--he obviously is not used to being alone.
We just arrived home tonight and little Shoni has been in a vehicle on the road for 3 full days. You would never know it to see him--except he is passed out on my lap at the moment. He discovered grass for the first time when we got here and has had an amazing time running circles and chasing leaves. 
Here is the picture I took in the trailer when we stopped for the night last night.
[attachment=25805:Shoni11wks..jpg]


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh Dee!!! I'm so happy for you!!!  Shoni is just precious!! :wub: He looks so white and fluffy!!! Congrats on your new baby!!!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH HE IS ADORABLE!!! :wub: 
Enjoy, Enjoy!!!

I'm glad the trip was smooth and you are enjoying him so very much!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

AAAHH!!! :w00t: oh dee, i'm so happy to read your post!! :chili: shoni is an absolute doll :wub: and i'm so glad to hear how easy going he is!! B) 
as expected, he's even more gorgeous than your previous pictures!! you know us.... we LOVE LOVE LOVE pictures, so the more the better! :biggrin: 

congrats!!! :aktion033: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG he is soooooooooo cute!! And I'm so happy for you that he's so easy! Have you told me where you got him from yet and I keep missing it? He's beautiful!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww congrats! what a handsome man he is :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, your post made me cry! :smcry: 

Tears of joy....

I am so very happy that your precious little boy is home! May you have as many happy days with him as you did with your beloved Frosty. :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Shoni is absolutely adorable! :wub: I am so happy for you and happy you were able to find the perfect little one for you!!

Congrats again, and enjoy (and don't forget pictures!)


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> OMG he is soooooooooo cute!! And I'm so happy for you that he's so easy! Have you told me where you got him from yet and I keep missing it? He's beautiful![/B]


Hi Stacy! Thanks, he is a little beauty. The picture makes him look huge but he isn't 3 lbs. yet. He has lots of silky hair that makes him look bigger.
I got him from Mary Ann Archuleta, Avante Maltese. He is a son of Marcus and grandson of Marc. His mom is Mary Ann's "Liberty". You can check it out on her website. She is the sweetest thing. We really enjoyed meeting them and wish we lived closer. They are in Ogden, UT. She'll be at Nationals.
Congrats on Ciara's wins!
Dee


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Dee :wub: He is precious! Just absolutely precious :wub: I hope you have a lifetime of hapiness together forever!

Andrea


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

What an adorable fluffball he is! I'm so happy for you! Do you pronounce his name show-nee or shaw-nee?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

He is beautiful Dee. :wub: :wub:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Dee 
Congats! :chili: such a handsome boy.............. 
:wub: he's got my heart. 
We wish you a life time of happiness, good health, wet kisses. 

XOXOX
Nancy and My Fab 5


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Oh Dee, Shoni is adorable :wub: :wub: I'm sooooo happy for you.
Please, we want more pictures!!

Chloe & Debra


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, yipeeeee!! I am soooooo excited for you!! Gosh, Dee, he is a stunner. One of the cutest puppies I've seen. I am just so thrilled for you !!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

What a darling little boy, Frosty would be proud of his little brother. :grouphug: :wub: Congrats on your new bundle of joy!!! :biggrin: More pic's please!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats...Shoni is adorable!!! I'm glad that you had a safe trip and that Shoni is adjusting so well!!! I can't wait for more pictures of your cutie!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I'm sooooooooo glad you all made it back home & all is well. Shoni is an absolute dollbaby. Can't wait to see more pics. I'm so happy for you. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh Dee! I'm just sooooo happy for you!!!!!!! He is THE most adorable puppy ever!! You so deserve that little angel. Can't wait to hear about all your new adventures together. Health and happiness to you!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:wub: :wub: He is SOOOOO ADORABLE and HANDSOME!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

He is adorable....I am so happy that you both made it back safe and sound. Enjoy your little bundle of joy!!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> What an adorable fluffball he is! I'm so happy for you! Do you pronounce his name show-nee or shaw-nee?[/B]


I took his name from the Shoshoni Indians who lived in his home area.......but I do say Shaw-nee, not Show-nee.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Hooray!!! Oh my goodness - Shoni is all kinds of ADORABLE!!! *sigh*
Thank you SO MUCH for the wonderful update!!! Please give your new baby a kiss from all of his SM aunties!! :wub:


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

:smheat: He is totally scrumptious. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh...MY!!! He is soooooooo precious! I can't tell you how very thrilled I am for you. He sounds like he knows as well as you do.... that he was your meant to be little love!!! I really think you both were "connected" because that is how it was meant to be! ENJOY!!
And lots of photos please!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

He is just absolutely adorable and SOOOO white. Have a great time. Glad he made the trip in such good fashion. Congrats!! Best wishes for a long and happy time together!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

What a beauty. I wish you both lots of love, great health and happiness!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet little boy. Congratulations, Dee. Frosty is smiling on you and Shoni. :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, I already love Shoni :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: a cuddler too ? you lucky you


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I hope he brings you unlimited happiness and healing. He is beautiful.
Aimee


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

A complete DARLING - I wish you many happy years together . Sarah


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Shoni is OUTSTANDING!!!! :wub: 
Just absolutely gorgeous!!!!
Congrats to you.


~Carole and the Fur-girls~*


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Dee  .......I haven't been at the board much.....so busy with eldercare. I just realized Shoni is YOUR new LOVE. :wub: .............I just couldn't be HAPPIER!!!!
You got yourself a real winner and it could not have happened to a nicer lady!!!! 
A STUNNING Maltese!!!!

Carole*


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby :chili: . Shoni is absolutely adorable :wub: . That sweet little face just melts your heart.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh My God ... all I can say is "Adorable" ... he is so perfect ..

I hope he fills the voids and brings you so much happiness for year to come ...

Congratulations on your beautiful baby


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Dee, Shoni is sooooooo cute. Enjoy the puppy days.....and nights! :biggrin: 
Keep posting pictures!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :smheat: :wub: :wub: :wub: Shoni is soooooooo handsome! I'm so happy for you both!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations he's beautiful!!
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

He is adorable! :wub: Congratulations. You must be over the moon with him.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

See what happens when I'm not around......you get home and I almost missed it!!!

All I can say is, after all that worrying....YOU DONE GOOD, GIRL! :thumbsup: 

Shoni is stunning. :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

He is such a doll-baby. I am so happy for you.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

CONGRADULATIONS :thumbsup: HE IS A DOLL FACE


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: He is a cutie pie

I am so happy for you Dee :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness he is soooooooooooooo cute!!! :wub: :wub: I'm so glad you had a safe trip and now have your little Shoni! I can practically smell the puppy breath coming through the computer screen. What a little honey! :wub: :wub: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

He is just precious!!!! I'm so happy for you :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Dee, Shoni is precious :wub: :wub: congratulations and I wish you all many years of love and happiness :grouphug: 

I just can't get over how white and adorable Shoni is, he sure is a beautiful little boy :wub: I'm so happy you all had a good trip and are home now safe'n'sound


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby boy! He is adorable.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Dee, Shoni is absolutely gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

He is quite beautiful. Awwe.

I can't wait to hear stories of this little guy.

I'm so happy for you. Congrats!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Awww Dee!!! He is the most beautiful dog ever!! What a lucky little boy he is to have you for his mommy.

I am so very happy for you. 

The kids, and I, send our love to little Shoni :wub: :wub:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Congrats Dee on your new addition!! :chili: You must be so thrilled to finally have him home with you!!
He is soooooo adorable!! :wub: I can see why it was love at first sight!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I havent been on much since I am on vacation, but I have been looking for pics of Shoni! He is SO adorable!! Congrats Dee!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dee he is beautiful. He looks so heathy and so alert. I am soooooo happy for you. I know he is going to be the sunshine in your lives. Congrats


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations!! He is so gorgeous. I can't get over his hair!! So white! He looks sooooooo soft. You are one lucky person!

Diane and Pompom


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Aug 13, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS! look at that sweet face! Glad everything went well. Shoni is precious! I love love love that face. I can see how it was love at first sight! Congratulations! :wub:


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Dee, he is absolutely beautiful and he is one lucky puppy to have you. :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS, HE IS BEAUTIFUL :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

:wub: Dee, Shoni has to be one of the most beautiful puppies I have ever seen. :wub: I'm so glad you arrived home safe and sound and now can look forward to a lifetime of loving and being loved by that little boy. Congratulations!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grouphug: what a handsome youngman he is


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:chili: Congrats!! :chili: He is sooooo cute! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!! He is THE cutest, chubbiest fur of love I have ever seen!!!! AWW he is soo cuddly!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: !!! you are sooo lucky!!!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Dee, he is so cute and what a little beauty I'm so happy for you. He is irresistable. He is so blessed to have you for his mommy. Please keep posting pictures and updates. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome Home Shoni. You are just beautiful. :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

All I can say is WOW!!!!! That is a beautiful puppy!!!

Cathy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby! :chili: 
He is absolutely stunning :wub: 

Linda


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG!! Congratulations!! What a truly handsome boy he is!! I am so very happy for you.
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, he is so cute! :wub: Congratulations! :aktion033:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Soooooo, how is he doing? :biggrin:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm sorry for not seeing this thread earlier, WOW, he is sooooooooooooooo cute. Soooooo cute :wub: I love him, you are so lucky to have him!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations Shoni!!! You've got one of the best mommies on the planet!!!

Congratulations to you too Dee! He's super duper cute!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Dee, I am just working my way through the posts and was so happy to find this thread. Your little Shoni is just fantastic. What a stunner! It is wonderful of you to share the name of his breeder. 

I wish you many, many years of love with your new puppy. Frosty truly paved the way for you to open your heart to little Shoni. You have been blessed.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Congratulations on your new arrival! :wub: He is just precious :wub:


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Cograts Dee ! Im so happy for you! Your baby is sure going to have a wonderful life! Adorable little one!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

That picture is sooooo darn cute! :wub: Its even more adorable that he has his paw on the bear. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dee, I don't know how I missed this thread, but I must say that Shoni is just the most adorable little guy. :wub: 

And it looks like he's adjusting to the trailer very quickly -- so you'll again be able to have your baby go on trips with you.

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dee, all I can say is, PURE LOVE, he is just beautifully handsome cute and darling. hehehee

(((( Shoni )))) :wub: 

Thank you for sharing him with us,
Melanie


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

OMG, Deeeeeee!!! I don't know how in the world I missed this post. I am thrilled to pieces for you that your new baby is so perfect and beautiful! He's an absolute knockout. I can't wait to read more stories and see more pictures of this very precious little man. Major congratulations to you on this fantastic outcome after your very long search to find Shoni. 

Knowing that both you and I have started new journies with these precious little angels makes Shoni feel all the more special to me. Here's wishing you many many years of laughter and joy with your darling new baby. 



> Hi everyone! We arrived safely in Mtn. Home, Id and Shoni and his lovely birth family and breeders did also. It was definetly love at first sight! :wub: The beautiful little darling gave me generous kisses even though he had been riding in a car for 5 hrs. I can't believe how easy he is with everything. No shaking for sign of fear. He loves everything and plays and plays. He is a cuddler too, and kissie kissie all the time. :wub: We didn't get much sleep however, mostly because I woke up every time he moved. He does cry when he is penned--he obviously is not used to being alone.
> We just arrived home tonight and little Shoni has been in a vehicle on the road for 3 full days. You would never know it to see him--except he is passed out on my lap at the moment. He discovered grass for the first time when we got here and has had an amazing time running circles and chasing leaves.
> Here is the picture I took in the trailer when we stopped for the night last night.
> [attachment=25805:Shoni11wks..jpg][/B]


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh Dee! I've been away from the board and didn't realize that your baby is home. He is such a doll! Many healthy happy years together!


----------



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

oh my goodness shoni is PERFECT! so adorable, you're such a lucky mommy!!! :wub:


----------

